# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  HÀ NỘI-CHÙA HƯƠNG-HẠ LONG, DU LICH HA LONG, DU LICH HA NOI (tour 3 ngày 2 đêm)

## dreamtravel

*Hà Nội – Chùa Hương – Hạ Long*
( Tour 3 ngày 2 đêm – Khởi hành hàng ngày) 


Mã Tour: DLHN – HL,CH3N (nhấp vào đây xem tour tương tự)

Thời gian: 3 ngày 
Địa điểm: Hạ Long, Hà Nội
Xuất phát: Hà Nội
Trở về: Hà Nội
Giá: *1.100.000* Đ/1khách (Mùa cao điểm Lễ hội có thể thay đổi)
Điện thoại: 043 996 7366 Hotline : 0904 022406/ 0912831285
Website: http://dreamtravel.com.vn/


Ngày 1: Thăm quan Hà Nội                                                           ( Ăn Trưa) 

Sáng: 8h00 Quý khách thăm đền Ngọc Sơn ( viên ngọc của  Hồ Hoàn Kiếm), thăm khu phố cổ Hà Nội ( 36 phố phường xưa và nay), qua chợ Đồng Xuân – khu chợ lớn nhất Hà Nội, nơi hội tụ sản vật trên rừng dưới biển của cả nước.  Xe ô tô sẽ tiếp tục đưa quý khách đến thăm Lăng và Viện bảo tàng – Nhà sàn Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh, Chùa một cột ( là di tích lâu đời mang tên chùa Diên Hựu với ý nghĩa phúc lành dài lâu). Tiếp tục  tới thăm  quần thể cảnh đẹp ở phía Tây  thành phố đó là chùa Trấn Quốc (ngôi chùa cổ nhất Việt Nam từ năm 541). ăn trưa.

Chiều : Thăm viện bảo tàng dân tộc học nằm trên đường Hoàng Quốc Việt, giới thiệu đầy đủ về 54 dân tộc sống trên đất nước Việt Nam, được coi là mái nhà chung của cộng đồng các dân tộc ViệtNam. Hành trình tiếp theo sẽ đưa quý khách tới thăm Văn Miếu – Quốc Tử Giám (ngôi trường đại học đầu tiên của ViệtNam). 
16h00: Kết thúc tour, hướng dẫn đưa quý khách về khách sạn. (Xem danh sách khách sạn tại Hà Nội ở đây

Lưu ý :  Vào sáng thứ hai và thứ sáu hàng tuần, lăng Bác và các viện bảo tàng đóng cửa, vì thế chương trình sẽ thay bằng chuyến đi thăm quan làng gốm Bát Tràng.

Ngày 2: Hà Nội – Chùa Hương                                                              ( Ăn trưa) 

8h00 – 8h30: Hướng dẫn và lái xe đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Chùa Hương. 
Sau 2 giờ trên ô tô qua thị xã Hà Đông, tới Vân Đình, đến bến Đục quý khách lên thuyền đi dọc suối Yến Vĩ chừng 3km tới chùa Thiên Trù. Leo núi 2 giờ thăm động Hương Tích nơi chúa Trịnh Sâm đến vãn cảnh động đã tự tay đề năm chữ Hán lên cửa động “Nam thiên đệ nhất động” là nơi phong cảnh hữu tình thờ đức Phật Quan Thế Âm Bồ Tát, đi xuống 1 giờ sau đó nghỉ ăn trưa tại Thiên Trù. 
Sau khi ăn trưa du khách lên chùa Thiên Trù – Bếp Trời tham quan.
15h30:  Qúy khách quay trở lại thuyền ngược dòng suối Yến về bến lên xe ôtô về Hà nội. 
18h30-19h00: Về đến Hà nội lái xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn, quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối.

Ngày 3: Hà Nội – Hạ Long                                                                ( Ăn trưa) 

8h00 – 8h30: Hướng dẫn đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hạ Long khoảng 3 tiếng rưỡi, trên đường đi quý khách sẽ nghỉ ngơi tại Hải Dương 30 phút. 
11h30: Du khách sẽ đến Hạ Long. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
12h30: Quý khách lên thuyền thăm vịnh Hạ Long – kỳ quan của thế giới, du khách dừng thuyền để lên thăm động Thiên Cung tức là “̉Cung điện của trời” và hang Đầu Gỗ (hay còn gọi là hang Dấu Gỗ), là nơi gắn liền với câu chuyện lịch sử chống quân Nguyên – Mông năm 1288 của tướng Trần Hưng Đạo, hoặc  thăm hang Sửng Sốt ( hang rộng và đẹp vào bậc nhất Vịnh Hạ Long). Sau đó hành trình trên du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá sừng sững du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua triệu năm hoá đá. Đó là : Hòn Chó đá, hòn Lư Hương, hòn Gà Chọi, làng chài…
16h30: Quý khách trử lại bến tàu du lịch Hạ Long. Quý khách lên xe rời Hạ Long về Hà Nội. 
20h00: Về đến Hà Nội – kết thúc chương trình.

Chi tiết xem tại: http://dreamtravel.com.vn/

----------


## o2webhosting

Công ty Du lịch Sen Vàng kính chào quý khách. 

Công ty Du lịch Sen Vàng hân hạnh gửi tới quý khách những chuyến *Du lich Sapa* hấp dẫn trong tháng 9, 10: 

 Du lịch Sapa: Núi Hàm Rồng - Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc) 

 Du lịch Sapa: Thị trấn Sapa - Núi Hàm Rồng - Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc) 

 Du lịch Sapa: Du lịch chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan 

Kính chúc quý khách những chuyến đi vui vẻ và may mắn. 

Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------

